# bindweed



## thorandamy (Oct 15, 2010)

hi , can anyone tell me please if bindweed is safe for my leopard tort to eat, he will only eat dandelions and my garden has lots of bindweed, but some sites say you can and some say you cant...does anyone know


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's what the Tortoise Lady in the U.K. has to say about it:

http://www.tlady.clara.net/edible/bind.htm


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 15, 2010)

My tort Shelby loves Bindweed flowers and leaves its fine to feed but only feed in moderation as it contains cocardiac glycosides and toxic alkaloids its ok in small amounts though i feed it monthly and i only give one or two fleave and a flower when they are in bloom. Make sure its not Morning Glory though thats bad. Here is a good site that will help u work out what weeds are.

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 15, 2010)

In the past I have fed it to my desert tortoise and my Russians think it's candy. Like was said, the key is moderation.


----------



## thorandamy (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for all the replies especially the link to the tortoise table foods , that was great didnt know he could eat alot of the stuff mentioned on there, was feeling guilty that the only thing he would eat was dandelion leaves, he will have a more varied diet from now on


----------

